# Savic Rody



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Im deciding to move my mice into Savic Rodys to breed but how many do you think they would hold ?

I was thinking 4-5 does, 2 birthing doe and a lone male in each ?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have exactly that in mine Mark!
The 4-5 does seem fine in it you may get the od squabble now and then but that usual in any cage. I do have a buck in a Rody but it does seem very spacious for one mouse, and if its need for more does then I down size him to a tub.
Two birthing does do really well in these I find.

So there you go, I'm currently converting some tubs and getting rid of some wire cages but will keep the Rody's.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I have exactly that in mine Mark!
> The 4-5 does seem fine in it you may get the od squabble now and then but that usual in any cage. I do have a buck in a Rody but it does seem very spacious for one mouse, and if its need for more does then I down size him to a tub.
> Two birthing does do really well in these I find.
> 
> So there you go, I'm currently converting some tubs and getting rid of some wire cages but will keep the Rody's.


Cool so what i have in mined seems to be right


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I would say so, they look quite nice to


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Are these the ones labelled as hamster cages?

We have a single buck in ours if so, but he has loads of room. Although I was told elsewhere that it wasnt big enough. Pretty confusng. But Id be happy putting more in


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I think they're pathetic hammie houses unless they're for dwarfs they do quite well in them too


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah going by the whopping great syrians Ive seen it wouldnt be much room  but I think theyre great for dwarves and mice


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

We have our 3 adult mice plus 2 older babies and the 2 litters in a savic rody and the other 4 females and their 3 litters I have in a mini duna, we will split into 3 cages eventually when we have sexed the litters. Eventually they will join back together and go into the gabber rex cage but the older babies and then the younger ones they can get through the gabber. I do like the savic rodys I have 3 dwarves in separate ones and they love them.


----------

